# How to keep your shoulders loose while playing technical parts?



## Manok

I realized that why my shoulders hurt often after playing piano is that I tense them an awful lot. I don't know if there is anything I can do other than stopping when I realize I'm doing it. Is there some exercise I can do?


----------



## Taggart

Start by checking how you sit at the piano. The classic advice is well back, on the front of the stool, feet on the ground, back straight, elbows level (or slightly above) with the keys, arms hanging loose from the shoulders, arms not resting on the body but also not flapping loose, head up, fingers nicely curved over the keys. Equally, make sure your knees are just under the keyboard so you can use the pedals easily. If you sit too far away, you can't use the pedals and you are probably putting a strain on the shoulders.

Next relax, concentrate on arm weight where you have control. Concentrate on keeping the shoulders relaxed and not so much on the piece.

All of the tips are designed to put the fingers over the keys so you can work with fingers, wrists and arm weight to get the speed and tone and dynamics you want with minimal effort.

Check your posture with your teacher as well.


----------



## Manok

Thank you, this advice makes sense!


----------



## JeffD

This book provides great advice and information for folks who play musical instruments. Really an informative and useful book.

Playing Less Hurt, An Injury Prevention Guide for Musicians, by Janet Horvath.


----------



## IpadComposer

Manok said:


> I realized that why my shoulders hurt often after playing piano is that I tense them an awful lot. I don't know if there is anything I can do other than stopping when I realize I'm doing it. Is there some exercise I can do?


TAI CHI. I began studying piano seriously at the same time I was learning tai chi. When my piano teacher, Connie Crothers, taught me how to play in a super relaxed way all the principles she taught were the same as I was learning in tai chi. She had never heard of it! ( this was in the early 70s before the softest martial art became popular in the US).No other "exercise" will help as much in doing anything involving your body. It is, in fact, nonmuscular, as was my teacher's training. It takes about nine months to learn Chen Man-Ching's "short form", but you will feel the benefits from the first lesson with as little as twenty minutes practice a day. A good teacher is a must. Natural talent the least important requirement.
Shoulder tension is especially addressed in the first movements. Good luck!


----------



## MelodicMi88

Yoga is another relaxing and practical stretching throughout her body to unkink tension . Go to a class with an instructor who teaches pasture buy pastor separately . Don’t start yoga with a flow style movement class. I found a class titled community yoga with an instructor who is brilliant at keeping us aware of how our physical anatomy work together as we do the Asanas. If you do your yoga practice 15 to 30 minutes a day it can counter Russell habits that are causing tension in your shoulders as you play piano . 
Also take breaks and do simple stretching before your shoulders give you warning signs ! This is a challenge for me as I tend to get very absorbed and concentrating on a piece of music . At the root of your shoulder tension is probably something you’re worried about as you’re playing the instrument from a technical standpoint—perhaps? To try to feel comfortable and satisfied with the way you were moving around playing the instrument!


----------



## Clarden

You have great advice from the above musicians. I have one basic idea to share that is worth experimenting with. It could solve your problem in minutes as long as you are not creating tension with locked or tight elbows. The trick is to make sure each arm is resting on your collar bones properly. You can try this by lifting one shoulder slightly higher than normal, then making a small circle with it so that it moves backward into its proper position - being supported by the collar bones. If you have found the right spot, the arm will feel well supported and will be able to move freely. Do the same with your other shoulder, and you will see a change in your posture, as well as feel the freedom to move in the ways your music requires. You will also find improvement in your lung capacity, which can only help your brain.


----------



## nobilmente

Consider mastering LH & RH separately. I find when playing with just one hand, I have enough mental bandwidth left over to consciously relax the non-playing half of the body.Then, when integrating the hands, go no faster than that speed which allows that state of relaxation to be preserved. SLOW PRACTICE is good!

Edit: Are you sight-reading, or is this playing from memory? The angle of the head is important in both cases, make sure the neck bears the weight of the head vertically, and the head isn't tilted and being held from falling by muscular tension.


----------

